# Working as an NATO-ISAF contractor



## The_Falcon (16 Jan 2013)

Don't know why I didn't post this here sooner (and Mod's can move to somewhere else if they feel this is in the wrong spot), basically here is a link to civilian positions working here in the sandbox directly for ISAF-NATO. 
http://www.isaf.nato.int/article/isaf-vacancies/isaf-vacancies.html

I discovered it purely by fluke through LinkedIn, found a position relevant to my experience in the CF, applied, and well got the position and here I am in the sandbox, making ridiculous (TAX FREE) money, and working a pretty sweet gig.    Just wanted to spread the word, hopefully get some more damn Canadians working here.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Jan 2013)

Also if anyone has any questions about these positions or the hiring process feel free to PM me, and I will answer as best as I can.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (16 Jan 2013)

What kind of position do you have over there?


----------



## The_Falcon (17 Jan 2013)

ISR op


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jan 2013)

Any Air Traffic Controllers out there pondering retirement, but don't know what to do?  There is an opening here

http://www.isaf.nato.int/images/docs/vacancies/air_traffic_controller_instructor_28feb.pdf

Starting pay is approx Euro 112,000 a year to start.


----------



## The_Falcon (8 Feb 2013)

Lots of positions have gone up in the last week or so, including this one for doing C-IED training/lectures etc  http://www.isaf.nato.int/images/docs/vacancies/cied_trainer_15mar.pdf


----------



## noneck (8 Feb 2013)

I know the Cdn doing this job right now. He's moving on to greener pastures that will alow him to spend more time at home. I was wondering when or if  it would be posted. 

He was doing the job as a CF member in 2011 and applied for the job prior to returning home....he literally came home for 3 months and went right back to his old job, but as a civvie. He really enjoyed the gig and he wasn't a sapper...MO infantry SNCO!

Noneck


----------



## eurowing (9 Feb 2013)

I also did 589 days as a civilian over there.  Maintaining UAV's.  I would go back if the company asked, but when my contract finished I was pretty tuckered out of it all and glad to come home.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Apr 2013)

Slew of new positions are up, including this one which might be of interest to a few here http://www.isaf.nato.int/images/docs/vacancies/air_transport_security_operator_30may.pdf


----------



## 421_434_226 (22 Apr 2013)

Hatchet Man, they got any positions for a retired  Wpns Tech Land, EO Tech, Atis Tech coming up?


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Apr 2013)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> Hatchet Man, they got any positions for a retired  Wpns Tech Land, EO Tech, Atis Tech coming up?



The current list, 8 positions open at the moment.  I don't work in HR so I only know whats posted below, when they get posted. 

http://www.isaf.nato.int/article/isaf-vacancies/isaf-vacancies.html


----------



## robbins725 (5 Jun 2013)

Can I get any information on working as a air transport security officer in afghanistan.I appied but havent heard any thing back yet i really would like to go.


----------

